# Das Arbeiten mit Classic ist zum Kotzen



## Perfektionist (28 Mai 2013)

[FRUST]

Punkt 1:
mal geschwind die Verwendung eines Bausteins aus dem Bausteinordner heraus überprüfen?
nee, must erstmal in die Querverweise gehn und nach ihm suchen.

Punkt 2:
mal geschwind eine Sicherungskopie machen?
nee, musst erstmal alle Fenster schließen, denn "geöffnete Projekte können nicht archiviert werden".

[/FRUST]


----------



## JesperMP (28 Mai 2013)

> Punkt 1:
> mal geschwind die Verwendung eines Bausteins aus dem Bausteinordner heraus überprüfen?
> nee, must erstmal in die Querverweise gehn und nach ihm suchen


Probier "Gehe zu verwendungsstelle". Es funktioniert auch für OB, FC und FB Bausteine.


----------



## ducati (28 Mai 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> mal geschwind



Wenn ich eins in meiner doch schon längeren beruflichen Laufbahn gelernt habe: "mal ebend" geht eigentlich selten (nie) etwas... 

Auch wenn mir immer mal jemand einreden will, etwas dauert doch nicht lang, die Realität bestätigt fast immer meine abweichende Meinung.

Gruß.


----------



## Perfektionist (28 Mai 2013)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Probier "Gehe zu verwendungsstelle". Es funktioniert auch für OB, FC und FB Bausteine.


im Code ja, aber nicht direkt aus dem Bausteinordner heraus. Das ist bei TIA jedoch inzwischen möglich und vermisse ich nun bei Classic schmerzlich.

@ducati:
eben mal geschwind geht vieles nicht, von dem man denken könnte, mal eben geschwind...
Die genannten zwei Punkte sind aber bei TIA eben mal geschwind. Bei Classic musste ich in der Vergangenheit schonmal den Rechner neu starten, bis sich Classic bequemte, eine Sicherung zu machen. Ist aber zwischenzeitlich anscheinend behoben (?).


----------



## ducati (28 Mai 2013)

manche Dinge sind so wie sie sind...

Jo, in Classic kann ich z.B. bei ner ES/OS-Singlestation das Projekt nicht archivieren, wenn die WinCC-RT läuft.


----------



## JesperMP (28 Mai 2013)

Über "gehe zu Verwendungsstelle":


Perfektionist schrieb:


> im Code ja, aber nicht direkt aus dem Bausteinordner heraus. Das ist bei TIA jedoch inzwischen möglich und vermisse ich nun bei Classic schmerzlich.


Tu wie ich, ich schliesse nie diese Fenster. 
Dies finde ich eigentlich ein Vorteil bei 'Classic', das alles nicht in eine Program integriert ist, sondern sind Unterprogramme welche Fenster man beliebig z.B. auf sein 2en Monitor verschieben kann.


----------



## PN/DP (28 Mai 2013)

*ACK* zustimm

Harald


----------



## Matze001 (28 Mai 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> [FRUST]
> 
> Punkt 2:
> mal geschwind eine Sicherungskopie machen?
> ...



Ich weis nicht wie schlau es ist, ein geöffnetes Projekt weg zu kopieren.
Bei Step7 gibt das Probleme, wie das beim TIAP aussieht weis ich nicht.

Aber Archivieren ist meiner Meinung nach beim TIAP schlimmer, weil man dazu in die tiefen der eigenen Dateien tauchen muss, und keine Schaltfläche zum Archiveren hat (ist doch alles Drag & Drop und soooo viel schneller?)

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## vollmi (28 Mai 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Die genannten zwei Punkte sind aber bei TIA eben mal geschwind. .



Naja als so "eben mal gschwind" würde ich das nu auch nicht bezeichnen. Das lässt sich mal eben gschwind anklicken. Dann geht die Warterei los.
TIA ist IMHO auf einem sehr guten Weg. Aber das muss alles noch sehr viel performanter werden.

mfG René


----------



## Perfektionist (28 Mai 2013)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht wie schlau es ist, ein geöffnetes Projekt weg zu kopieren.


vor größeren Kopier- und anderen Aktionen, wo das Ergebnis auch bei Classic (insbesondere Flex) nicht einwandfrei vorhersehbar ist, mache ich immer erstmal einen Stand, den ich noch überblicke, wenns knallt (und es knallt bei mir auch mal wegen meiner eigenen Unachtsamkeit).



Matze001 schrieb:


> ... keine Schaltfläche zum Archiveren hat ...


soll bei V12 nun vorhanden sein.



vollmi schrieb:


> TIA ist IMHO auf einem sehr guten Weg. Aber das muss alles noch sehr viel performanter werden.


da ich die Performance von Flex bereits gewohnt bin, finde ich es nicht wirklich schlimm. TIAP ist ein großer Schritt in die richtige Richtung, da bin auch ich mir sicher.


[FRUST]

3. Punkt:
mal eben geschwind die Verwendung einer SPS-Variablen im Panel suchen?
Pustekuchen, aber immerhin kann Flex2008 dies umgekehrt. Classic wird es wohl nicht mehr lernen...

[/FRUST]


----------



## vollmi (28 Mai 2013)

Ich bin aber nicht bereit mit an das Tempo zu gewöhnen. Die Maschine hat gefälligst auf mich zu warten, und nicht ich auf sie.


----------



## Ralle (28 Mai 2013)

@Perfektionist

Wenn ich deine Frustliste zu Classic mit meiner zu TIA vergleiche, dann ist deine nun wirklich lächerlich kurz und kleinkarriert. Was soll der Sch... eigentlich? Natürlich gibt es in TIA einige Dinge, die besser als in Classic sind, das gibt es sogar bei Allan Bradley und ein paar wenige Dinge finden sich sicher bei Step5!  Bist du nun endgültig auf der Gehaltsliste von BigS und sollst uns ein wenig aufmuntern? Ich war immer Pro-Siemens, aber was sie uns gerade antun ist an Ignoranz kaum zu überbieten und du bist ihr bester Poster hier, Glückwunsch kann ich da nur sagen.

PS. Und wenn du dich an die Scheiß-Performance von Flex schon gewöhnt hast, dann können wir ja auch wieder z.Bsp. die Todesstrafe und ein paar andere "nette" Dinge der Vergangenheit einführen. Wirst dich schon dran gewöhnen!


----------



## adiemus84 (28 Mai 2013)

@Ralle

*ACK*

Heute mal "schnell" TIA V12 geöffnet um was zu testen. Nach 1/4h hatte ich dann ein Netzwerk in welches ich AWL Code eingeben konnte. AUF DB1 eingegeben und versucht in die SPS zu laden. Ging nicht. --> Feierabend gemacht. Für die nächsten Monate hab ich die Schnauze von TIA wieder voll.


----------



## Blockmove (28 Mai 2013)

Letzte Woche ein Angebot für ne 1500 eingeholt, morgen kommt das neue Notebook und TIA V12 liegt auch schon in der Schublade.
Ich lass mich überraschen ... aber wehe dir Perfekter wenn TIA nicht so gut ist, wie du schreibst ... Dann komm ich auch zumTreffen und hau's dir verbal um um die Ohren 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Mai 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Letzte Woche ein Angebot für ne 1500 eingeholt, morgen kommt das neue Notebook und TIA V12 liegt auch schon in der Schublade.
> Ich lass mich überraschen ... aber wehe dir Perfekter wenn TIA nicht so gut ist, wie du schreibst ... Dann komm ich auch zumTreffen und hau's dir verbal um um die Ohren
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



Soll ich dich schon mal in der Liste eintragen?


----------



## Lumpi (28 Mai 2013)

Die Liste fürs Treffen oder die Liste fürs "um die Ohren hauen"?


----------



## bike (28 Mai 2013)

Ralle schrieb:


> @Perfektionist
> 
> Wenn ich deine Frustliste zu Classic mit meiner zu TIA vergleiche, dann ist deine nun wirklich lächerlich kurz und kleinkarriert. Was soll der Sch... eigentlich? Natürlich gibt es in TIA einige Dinge, die besser als in Classic sind, das gibt es sogar bei Allan Bradley und ein paar wenige Dinge finden sich sicher bei Step5!  Bist du nun endgültig auf der Gehaltsliste von BigS und sollst uns ein wenig aufmuntern? Ich war immer Pro-Siemens, aber was sie uns gerade antun ist an Ignoranz kaum zu überbieten und du bist ihr bester Poster hier, Glückwunsch kann ich da nur sagen.
> 
> PS. Und wenn du dich an die Scheiß-Performance von Flex schon gewöhnt hast, dann können wir ja auch wieder z.Bsp. die Todesstrafe und ein paar andere "nette" Dinge der Vergangenheit einführen. Wirst dich schon dran gewöhnen!



Dem stimme  ich aus absoluter Überzeugung zu.

Ich will auch wieder den schönen blauen Bildschirm und den schnellen Programmstart von Step 5.

Unabhängig davon denke ich ein Pausenclown schadet nicht und jeder soll einen haben.


bike


----------



## Blockmove (28 Mai 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Soll ich dich schon mal in der Liste eintragen?



Brauchst mich nicht eintragen sind von meiner Haustür bis zu Markus 140km.
Da kann ich spontan auftauchen und ggf. dem Perfekten ohne Vorwarnung verbal "sein" Portal *verbal* um die Ohren hauen
Aber selbst ein sonst sehr kritischer Siemens SPSler (einer der damit arbeiten muss und es nicht verkauft) meint, dass die V12 soweit ist, dass man sich damit nicht beim Kunden blamiert.
Seit TIA hat er aber einen Klapptisch und einen 2. Monitor im Auto 

Naja wie gesagt ... Ich lass mich überraschen und mach mir selber ein Bild.
Besonders gespannt bin ich auf das neue SCL und auf Graph.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Blockmove (28 Mai 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Ich will auch wieder den schönen blauen Bildschirm und den schnellen Programmstart von Step 5.



Ich hab angefangen auf einem PG670 mit (soweit ich es noch weiß) 1MHz CPU und 2 51/4Zoll Disklaufwerken.
Aktuell hab ich einen i5 mit x GHz und der Start dauert länger als damals. Naja ich werd ja auch älter und geduldiger 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Mai 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich hab angefangen auf einem PG670 mit (soweit ich es noch weiß) 1MHz CPU und 2 51/4Zoll Disklaufwerken.
> Aktuell hab ich einen i5 mit x GHz und der Start dauert länger als damals. Naja ich werd ja auch älter und geduldiger
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



Ich bin mit zwei Hangurken angefangen PG605 und PRG3 und danach auch das PG675
Als Visu hatten ich Leuchtdrucktaster oder OP393...das waren noch Zeiten.
Und jetzt von flex zu TIA, diesen weg würde ich nicht noch einmal gehen, dann schon
lieber auspeitschen lassen.


----------



## bike (28 Mai 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich hab angefangen auf einem PG670 mit (soweit ich es noch weiß) 1MHz CPU und 2 51/4Zoll Disklaufwerken.
> Aktuell hab ich einen i5 mit x GHz und der Start dauert länger als damals. Naja ich werd ja auch älter und geduldiger
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



Auch ich gehöre zu den Fossilen die so angefangen haben.
Für mich war auf einmal Raumschiff Orion real, als ich eine Festplatte mit 10 MB bekam.

Geduld ist eine Tugend, doch was ist, wenn es wirklich nervt?
Wenn die Affenkiste mit TIA sich ins Nirvana verabschiedet und beim Restart erst einmal am Dateisystem herumbaut und der Kunde etwas unfein wird, weil wieder einige Bauteile für die Kiste produziert werden, hast du dann immer noch Geduld?  


bike


----------



## RobiHerb (28 Mai 2013)

*Doch nicht so schlecht*



Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich hab angefangen auf einem PG670 mit (soweit ich es noch weiß) 1MHz CPU und 2 51/4Zoll Disklaufwerken.
> Aktuell hab ich einen i5 mit x GHz und der Start dauert länger als damals. Naja ich werd ja auch älter und geduldiger
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



Ich habe seinerzeit Spiegel gelesen, wenn ich die Eproms geschossen habe. 
Die Sendeablaufsteuerung beim ZDF brauchte 1987 etwa 20 Minuten zum brennen von 8 Proms.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (28 Mai 2013)

[NEID]

Sach ma Frustrierter, haste Spätschicht, Urlaub oder einfach nur lange Weile  ?

[/NEID]


----------



## Blockmove (28 Mai 2013)

bike schrieb:


> hast du dann immer noch Geduld?



Ja ... seit ich in Brasilien war und Menschen in Erdlöchern hausen hab sehen, ärgert mich nichts mehr im Job.
Alles nur eine Frage des Standpunktes ...

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bike (28 Mai 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ja ... seit ich in Brasilien war und Menschen in Erdlöchern hausen hab sehen, ärgert mich nichts mehr im Job.
> Alles nur eine Frage des Standpunktes ...
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter




Ich wurde ruhiger, als ich in Kalkutta gesehen habe, wie Menschen dafür bezahlen mussten, damit sie auf der Straße schlafen dürfen.
Aber sie wurden bewacht.


bike


----------



## Tommi (28 Mai 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich hab angefangen auf einem PG670 ...



... und ich mit einem PG630...

http://www.kulttempel.de/siemens-pr.../elektronik-gesamt/siemens/siemens-s5/a-5648/

damals, als Männer noch Männer waren... :s12:

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## 190B (28 Mai 2013)

... und ich auf einem PG2. Riesen Alukoffer für S3, einzeilige LED-Anzeige, Beoabachten nur eines Operanden möglich, Programmsicherung mit Datasette. Es War nach jeder Sicherung unbedingt ein Vergleich durchzuführen. Stimmte der Aufnahmepegel nicht, stimmte der Vergleich nicht, also auf ein neues.


----------



## SoftMachine (29 Mai 2013)

190B schrieb:


> ... Programmsicherung mit Datasette...



Soweit ich es in Erinnerung habe, gab es die Datasette beim C64


----------



## Perfektionist (29 Mai 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Letzte Woche ein Angebot für ne 1500 eingeholt, morgen kommt das neue Notebook und TIA V12 liegt auch schon in der Schublade.
> Ich lass mich überraschen ... aber wehe dir Perfekter wenn TIA nicht so gut ist, wie du schreibst ...


wenns funktioniert,kommst dann auch?

V11 SP2 Update 5 hat mir bis vor sechs Wochen über einen Monat lang gute Dienste für eine 300er geleistet.

Was nun eine 1500er so brandneu von sich gibt, k.A. aber V12 würde ich vorerstmal trauen, zumindest für die Classic-CPUs.


----------



## IBFS (29 Mai 2013)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ich finde den Threadt-Titel für ein professionelles Forum wirklich als unnötig proletisch.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Perfektionist (29 Mai 2013)

IBFS schrieb:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Ich finde den Threadt-Titel für ein professionelles Forum wirklich als unnötig proletisch.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


wenn ichs in die Kategorie Simatic geschrieben hätte, könnt ich Dir zustimmen.

...aber wir befinden uns im/am Stammtisch. Meine Kravatte hab ich grad abgelegt.

Die Meinungen über TIAP sind ja im übrigen auch nicht grad zimperlich


----------



## IBFS (29 Mai 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> wenn ichs in die Kategorie Simatic geschrieben hätte, könnt ich Dir zustimmen.



Achso, ich hätte lieber schreiben sollen: Deine dämliche und nur durch Unvermögen und Überbordenden Frust entstandene Threadt-Überschrift ist der allergrößte Müll


----------



## Blockmove (29 Mai 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> wenns funktioniert,kommst dann auch?
> 
> V11 SP2 Update 5 hat mir bis vor sechs Wochen über einen Monat lang gute Dienste für eine 300er geleistet.
> 
> Was nun eine 1500er so brandneu von sich gibt, k.A. aber V12 würde ich vorerstmal trauen, zumindest für die Classic-CPUs.



Wir werden einen harten Schnitt machen. 300er / 400er mit Classic und 1500er eben mit TIA.
Jetzt kommt das Pilotprojekt bei einer völlig unkritischen Anlage, die aber doch einiges bietet.
ET200S-Stationen, Comfort-Panel, Ethernet-Vernetzung zu S7-300, Schnittstellen zu WinCC und Intouch.
Wenn es funktioniert, dann werden wir nächstes Jahr auf 1500er umstellen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## ducati (29 Mai 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wir werden einen harten Schnitt machen. 300er / 400er mit Classic und 1500er eben mit TIA.
> Jetzt kommt das Pilotprojekt bei einer völlig unkritischen Anlage, die aber doch einiges bietet.
> ET200S-Stationen, Comfort-Panel, Ethernet-Vernetzung zu S7-300, Schnittstellen zu WinCC und Intouch.
> Wenn es funktioniert, dann werden wir nächstes Jahr auf 1500er umstellen.
> ...



Endlich mal ein kompetenter Betatester  Kann ich ja dann *über*nächstes Jahr mit 1500 beginnen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Mai 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wir werden einen harten Schnitt machen. 300er / 400er mit Classic und 1500er eben mit TIA.
> Jetzt kommt das Pilotprojekt bei einer völlig unkritischen Anlage, die aber doch einiges bietet.
> ET200S-Stationen, Comfort-Panel, Ethernet-Vernetzung zu S7-300, Schnittstellen zu WinCC und Intouch.
> Wenn es funktioniert, dann werden wir nächstes Jahr auf 1500er umstellen.
> ...



Trotzdem mein Beileid, wenn du es nicht schon bist, wirst du bestimmt Grau!

Aber mal etwas anderes, könntest du nicht einen Thread als Projekttagebuch
hier erstellen. Mich würde mal Interessieren, was gut bei euch gelaufen ist und
was schlecht.


----------



## Blockmove (29 Mai 2013)

ducati schrieb:


> Endlich mal ein kompetenter Betatester  Kann ich ja dann *über*nächstes Jahr mit 1500 beginnen



Danke für die Blumen 
Das Preis-Leistungverhältnis macht die 1500er schon interessant.
Und jetzt haben wir wirklich mal eine total unkritische Anlage. Sowas hab ich vielleicht alle 5 Jahre mal.
Deshalb nutzen wir die Möglichkeit. Ansonsten hätten wir auch noch ca. 1 Jahr gewartet.
Gespannt bin ich auf das Thema WinCC, Intouch, Kopplung zu INAT-S5-CPs.
Wenn alles das umgesetzt wird, was angedacht wird, dann bekommt der Intouch Historian richtig viel Arbeit.

Und wenn's dann nicht klappen sollte, dann lehn ich mich entspannt zurück und lade Siemens und Intouch ein 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Perfektionist (3 Juni 2013)

Frust: ich kann keinen unfertigen Baustein mit tausend roten Stellen zwischensichern. Hoffendlich schmiert der Rechner nicht ab bis um vier Uhr, wenn ich ihn nicht sogar über Nacht anlassen muss


----------



## IBFS (3 Juni 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Frust: ich kann keinen unfertigen Baustein mit tausend roten Stellen zwischensichern. Hoffentlich schmiert der Rechner nicht ab bis um vier Uhr, wenn ich ihn nicht sogar über Nacht anlassen muss



Wenn man ordentlich Modularisiert, dürfte es niemals zu   "tausend roten Stellen"   kommen.   

Ansonsten kann man auch die roten Zeilen mit   "// RED //"  markieren. Das ist schnell gemacht. 

Wenn dann die Symbole passen, kann man Stück für Stück diese Markierungen entfernen.  Da ist Phantasie gefragt!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (3 Juni 2013)

IBFS schrieb:


> Wenn man ordentlich Modularisiert, dürfte es niemals zu   "tausend roten Stellen"   kommen.
> 
> Ansonsten kann man auch die roten Zeilen mit   "// RED //"  markieren. Das ist schnell gemacht.
> 
> Wenn dann die Symbole passen, kann man Stück für Stück diese Markierungen entfernen.  Da ist Phantasie gefragt!




Darum geht es doch gar nicht ... Igitt.. ein Lösung für das Classic-Problem   .... man... du musst TIA benutzen. Da kannste auch "rote" Bausteine speichern. Ich weiss gar nicht warum der liebe Andreas überhaupt noch Classic benutzt. Lösch es doch einfach wenn es so Sche.... ist ......

Grüsse aus der Steiermark


----------



## JesperMP (3 Juni 2013)

IBFS schrieb:


> Wenn man ordentlich Modularisiert, dürfte es niemals zu   "tausend roten Stellen"   kommen.


Da bin auf der 'perfekter' Seite. Es ist eine klare Mangel bei v5.5. Besonders wenn man zwischen Projekte kopiert, bekommt man oft Bausteine wo man viel nachbearbeiten muss. Und dann wird man so lange von STEP7 als Geisel behalten bis das letzte rote Warnung weck ist.



IBFS schrieb:


> Ansonsten kann man auch die roten Zeilen mit   "// RED //"  markieren. Das ist schnell gemacht.


Wenn man in AWL programmiert, ja. Wenn man in FUP oder KOP programmiert, schade.
Und so lange das es rote Anmerkungen gibt, erlaubt STEP7 nicht das man zu AWL wechselt. Catch-22.
Und jetzt bitte nicht mit mit 'echte Programmierer" arbeitet nicht mit FUP oder AWL' anfängen.


----------



## IBFS (3 Juni 2013)

wenn man zwischen Projekte kopiert:

Da hilft es ein Metaprojekt zu erstellen, was ggf.  die Symole (UDT usw.) beider Projekte hat. Soviele können das ja für EINEN FC nicht sein. Jedenfalls kann man dann die roten Zeilen im Zielprojekt minimieren.

Auch ist es sinnvoll KOP und FUB  VOR dem kopieren auf AWL zu schalten. Wenn das "rote" weg ist, kann man gerne zu KOP/FUP zurückkehren. Das meinte ich mit "Phantasie"  ;-)


----------



## JesperMP (3 Juni 2013)

IBFS schrieb:


> wenn man zwischen Projekte kopiert:
> Da hilft es ein Metaprojekt zu erstellen, was ggf.  die Symole (UDT usw.) beider Projekte hat. Soviele können das ja für EINEN FC nicht sein. Jedenfalls kann man dann die roten Zeilen im Zielprojekt minimieren.
> Auch ist es sinnvoll KOP und FUB  VOR dem kopieren auf AWL zu schalten. Wenn das "rote" weg ist, kann man gerne zu KOP/FUP zurückkehren. Das meinte ich mit "Phantasie"  ;-)


Alles korrekt. Aber, viel einfacher wäre das man ein Baustein speichern konnte obwohl das es rote Stellen gibt. Es kann auch passieren das STEP7 plötzlich wahnsinnig wird besonders bei die Symbole (da ist Classic nur 99.8% stabil). Wenn es mysteriöse bugs auftaucht, kann ich in alle andere Programme sofort alles untere eine andere Name speichern, nur STEP7 erlaubt das nicht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Juni 2013)

Das muß ich auch mal zugeben, das TIA ein unfertigen Baustein speichern kann ist eines der ganz
großen Features von dem neuen Werkzeug. Was ich nicht verstehe, was ist da so kompleziert daran,
das dieses nicht schon längst in der Clasic Welt eingeführt wurde. Jahrelang qualt man sich rum, was 
meiner Meinung nach hätte leicht gemacht werden können.


----------



## Perfektionist (3 Juni 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Jahrelang qualt man sich rum, was
> meiner Meinung nach hätte leicht gemacht werden können.


der Grund der Misere liegt darin, dass auf Classic die symbolische Programmierung nur aufgepfropft wurde. Solange dem Operand kein Mx.x zugewiesen wurde, geht halt speichern nicht, weil Classic noch immer in seinen Tiefen absolutwertorientiert denkt und dem Absolutwert das Symbol nur beiordnet. Das ist nun bei TIA anders, da steht das Symbol im Vordergrund der Datenhaltung.


----------



## Perfektionist (3 Juni 2013)

@Frank:
mein Szenario ist grade, dass ich den Code von einer Maschine zur anderen mit E/A-Adressverschiebungen portieren muss, wobei die Hälfte verwertbar ist, die andere Hälfte nicht. Dabei geht es darum, etliche Einfachstüberwachungen die zu Bitmeldungen führen, alt gegen neu auszutauschen.

Und dann kommen noch weitere Bestandteile dazu, die seit über einem Jahrzehnt nie modularisiert (gekapselt) wurden sondern global abgewickelt werden, wo dann auch ellenlattenlang die weggefallenen E/A der ZuLi auftauchen und ich jedesmal zittere, dass ich den Baustein fertig bekomme bevor das Damoklesschwert fällt.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (3 Juni 2013)

Bei E/A-Adressverschiebungen könnte man die Funktion "Umverdrahten" verwenden, ggf. in einem "Zwischenprojekt". Bei Bausteinen mit tausend roten Fundstellen kann man den Text im AWL-Editor markieren und in einen einfachen Texteditor sichern. Ok, bei FUP, KOP und tausend Netzwerken wird es schwierig. Dann hilft nur ein schöner bunter Screen-Shot zum Sichern der wertvollen Daten. Im Übrigen hängt es von der Intelligenz des Programmieres ab. Wenn es die geschilderten Probleme gibt und wenn man es nicht anders hin bekommt, dann kopiert man halt Stück für Stück in den neuen Baustein, korrigiert, sichert, usw. Das ist doch kein wirkliches Problem!

Der nächste Schlauberger vergleicht TIA mit den Editiermöglichkeiten von Step5. Was soll das Ganze eigentlich?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Blockmove (3 Juni 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> @Frank:
> mein Szenario ist grade, dass ich den Code von einer Maschine zur anderen mit E/A-Adressverschiebungen portieren muss, wobei die Hälfte verwertbar ist, die andere Hälfte nicht. Dabei geht es darum, etliche Einfachstüberwachungen die zu Bitmeldungen führen, alt gegen neu auszutauschen.



Wo liegt das Problem?
Ich mach das immer wie folgt:

Bausteinkonsistenz prüfen
Operantenvorrang auf symbolisch
Bausteinkonsistenz erneut prüfen
Adressen in der Symboltabelle änden (und NUR die Adressen)
Bausteinkonsistenz prüfen (Dabei werden jetzt die Adressen angepasst)

Mit der aktuellen Classic geht das in der Regel ohne viel Theater.
Wenn man Operantenvorrang Bausteinkonsistenz und ggf. Excel entsprechend einsetzt, dann kann man mit Classic solche Thema eigentlich sehr komfortabel bearbeiten. Und wenn das nicht passt, dann gibt es immer noch UltraEdit und AWL-Quellen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bike (3 Juni 2013)

Wenn man ein Werkzeug falsch bedient, dann funktioniert es nicht richtig.

Wenn man immer wieder nur Fehler sucht, dann findet man auch dort welche wo keine sind.
Also ich kann ohne viel Probleme ein Projekt mit anderer Hardware in betrieb nehmen.
Da ist es mir völlig egal was die E/A Ebene so bietet.

Langsam nervt mir diese Scheissgerede, dass nur das eine gut und das andere nichts taugt, auf den Nerv.
Warum arbeiten so viele gut und gern  damit und sogar erfolgreich?


bike


----------



## Blockmove (3 Juni 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Da ist es mir völlig egal was die E/A Ebene so bietet.



So sehe ich das auch.
Ich kopiere auf diese Art und Weise einzelne Stationen in einem Projekt oder ganze Anlagen.
Operantenvorrang und Bausteinkonsistenz erleichtern einem unglaublich das Leben.
Einizge Bedingung ist, dass es einigermassen sinnvolle Symbole gibt.
WinCC flex spielt da auch recht gut mit.

Also Perfekter da musst du wohl noch etwas bei Classic nachsitzen ;-)

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## IBFS (3 Juni 2013)

Ich denke der Perfekte hat nach zwei Jahren TIA nun schon die CLASSIC Amnesie. Wer will es ihm verdenken.  ;-)


----------



## bike (3 Juni 2013)

IBFS schrieb:


> Ich denke der Perfekte hat nach zwei Jahren TIA nun schon die CLASSIC Amnesie. Wer will es ihm verdenken.  ;-)



Oder heißt das vielleicht eher TIA Psychose? 


bike


----------



## Perfektionist (3 Juni 2013)

erstens tue ich symbolisch umverdrahten (Symbol bleibt, Adresse ändert sich in der ZuLi - Stichwort Bausteinkonsistenzprüfung und Symbolvorrang ab V5.2)

zweitens ist das der Weg, den nun TIAP kompromisslos einschlägt. Da zählt die Absolutadresse nichts mehr. Sehr zum Leidwesen derer, die immer noch darauf setzen.


----------



## Perfektionist (3 Juni 2013)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Der nächste Schlauberger vergleicht TIA mit den Editiermöglichkeiten von Step5. Was soll das Ganze eigentlich?


mein Problem ist, dass es Leute gibt (und anscheinend nicht wenige), die noch immer die Editiermöglichkeiten von S5 unter S7 (Classic) nutzen. Und ein Symbol eher als Kommentar zum Absolutoperanden ansehen, als denn als einen Platzhalter für eine Funktionalität.

von den Instlern will ich ja garnicht erst anfangen. Für die ist TIAP verständlicher Weise nur Ballast. Für mich vollständig nachvollziehbar. Aber es macht AUA, zugunsten des "alt Bewährten" auf Fortschritt verzichten zu müssen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (3 Juni 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> mein Problem ist, dass es Leute gibt (und anscheinend nicht wenige), die noch immer die Editiermöglichkeiten von S5 unter S7 (Classic) nutzen. Und ein Symbol eher als Kommentar zum Absolutoperanden ansehen, als denn als einen Platzhalter für eine Funktionalität.
> 
> von den Instlern will ich ja garnicht erst anfangen. Für die ist TIAP verständlicher Weise nur Ballast. Für mich vollständig nachvollziehbar. Aber es macht AUA, zugunsten des "alt Bewährten" auf Fortschritt verzichten zu müssen.




Du bezeichnest TIA als Fortschritt ? Vielleicht ist der Weg der richtige und einige Ideen in TIA sind bestimmt nicht schlecht aber zum Fortschritt gehört für mich ein funktionierendes, stabiles und schnelles System (Software)


----------



## Tigerente1974 (3 Juni 2013)

Einige Ansätze in TIA sind ja tatsächlich als Fortschritt zu betrachten.
Aber die Option einen Baustein mit Fehlern zu können ist doch jetzt nicht die große Errungenschaft, auf die die Welt gewartet hat.
Sicher habe ich mich auch schon mal darüber geärgert, dass ich erst alle Fehlerstellen gradebiegen musste um einen Baustein zu speichern.
Aber mit den schon erwähnten Möglichkeiten und der entsprechenden Strukturierung ist das nicht wirklich ein Problem.

Übrigens tut es nicht nur den Instandhaltern weh, wenn man die grauen Zellen anschubsen muss...


----------



## bike (4 Juni 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> erstens tue ich symbolisch umverdrahten (Symbol bleibt, Adresse ändert sich in der ZuLi - Stichwort Bausteinkonsistenzprüfung und Symbolvorrang ab V5.2)
> 
> zweitens ist das der Weg, den nun TIAP kompromisslos einschlägt. Da zählt die Absolutadresse nichts mehr. Sehr zum Leidwesen derer, die immer noch darauf setzen.



Also doch Psychose.




Perfektionist schrieb:


> mein Problem ist, dass es Leute gibt (und anscheinend nicht wenige), die noch immer die Editiermöglichkeiten von S5 unter S7 (Classic) nutzen. Und ein Symbol eher als Kommentar zum Absolutoperanden ansehen, als denn als einen Platzhalter für eine Funktionalität.
> 
> von den Instlern will ich ja garnicht erst anfangen. Für die ist TIAP verständlicher Weise nur Ballast. Für mich vollständig nachvollziehbar. Aber es macht AUA, zugunsten des "alt Bewährten" auf Fortschritt verzichten zu müssen.



Nur gut, dass du die symbolische Programmierung erfunden hast.

Merkst du es überhaupt noch?
Du diffamierst hier viele, die ihren Job gut und erfolgreich machen.

Am Sonntag werde ich ein extra Dankgebet in der Kirche sprechen, dass deine Programme an mir bisher und auch in Zukunft vorübergehen werden.


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Juni 2013)

Mensch Bike, geht das auch ein wenig Diplomatischer,
das endet doch nur wieder in eine Schlammschlacht.


----------



## bike (4 Juni 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Mensch Bike, geht das auch ein wenig Diplomatischer,
> das endet doch nur wieder in eine Schlammschlacht.



Sorry, wollte ich nicht. 
Aber wenn es doch wahr ist? 


bike


----------



## RobiHerb (4 Juni 2013)

*Auch Du entkommst nicht!*



bike schrieb:


> Am Sonntag werde ich ein extra Dankgebet in der Kirche sprechen, dass deine Programme an mir bisher und auch in Zukunft vorübergehen werden.
> 
> bike



Vorsicht, das wird sonst ein neuer Beweis, dass das mit der Kirche nicht sicher funktioniert.


----------



## bike (4 Juni 2013)

RobiHerb schrieb:


> Vorsicht, das wird sonst ein neuer Beweis, dass das mit der Kirche nicht sicher funktioniert.



Aber einen Versuch ist allemal wert.
Wenn sonst nichts hilft:


bike


----------



## erzteufele (4 Juni 2013)

@bike outest du dich gerade das du keine symbolischen programme lesen kannst ?


----------



## bike (4 Juni 2013)

erzteufele schrieb:


> @bike outest du dich gerade das du keine symbolischen programme lesen kannst ?


Eigentlich nicht.
Wir programmieren nur symbolisch.
Wir schreiben auch völlig unabhängig von der Hardware unser Programme.
Mir ist nicht klar was du gelesen hast, aber dann bestimmt nicht das was ich geschrieben habe.


Aber wenn du der Meinung bist, gut.


bike


----------



## Jochen Kühner (4 Juni 2013)

Ich finde auch, natürlich hat TIA Neuerungen, wäre ja blöd wenn nicht! Aber z.B. speichern von Bausteinen mit Fehlern, wünschen sich viele User ja schon seit Jahren! Das sollte man jetzt nicht als der Weisheit letzter Schuss in Tia anpreisen, eher Siemens verluchen, das es ne unverschämtheit ist, dies nicht schon seit Jahren in classic einzubauen!

Was mich an TIA am meisten nervt, das man extra wieder Manjahre verschwendet hat, um ein neues Datenbankformat zu erfinden, anstatt einfach alles als Text zu speichern, dann wäre sofort auch eine gescheite Versionsverwaltung möglich, aber nein, wieder ein neues geschlossenens Format.
Dies wär für mich ein echter Mehrwert gewesen!
Aber das was Siemens da auf den Markt geschmissen hat war einfach nur unverschämt, wenn man dafür auch noch Geld will (wenn man uns schon als Betatester misbraucht)


----------



## bike (4 Juni 2013)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Ich finde auch, natürlich hat TIA Neuerungen, wäre ja blöd wenn nicht! Aber z.B. speichern von Bausteinen mit Fehlern, wünschen sich viele User ja schon seit Jahren!



Wir bzw ich schreiben das meiste als Quelle und dann wird es übersetzt.
Daher kann ich den Vorteil nicht echt sehen.


bike


----------



## Perfektionist (4 Juni 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Mensch Bike, geht das auch ein wenig Diplomatischer,
> das endet doch nur wieder in eine Schlammschlacht.


keine Angst, das pisst mich nicht an. Zwischen uns liegt da ein großer Fluß. Auf der einen Seite die, die auf vollsymbolisch umgeschaltet haben und auf der anderen die, die noch immer absolut denken. Der Schlamm an den Ufern reicht nicht bis auf die andere Seite, fällt ins Wasser und wird vom Wasser weggespült.



bike schrieb:


> Wir bzw ich schreiben das meiste als Quelle und dann wird es übersetzt.
> Daher kann ich den Vorteil nicht echt sehen.


Für meinen Teil finde ich die Editoren des TIAP-Entwicklungssystems nicht schlecht. Und dass man SCL nicht mehr über eine Quelle schreiben muß finde ich einen großen Fortschritt. Mir läuft ein Schauder über den Rücken, müsste ich Quellen coden.


----------



## Ralle (4 Juni 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Mir läuft ein Schauder über den Rücken, müsste ich Quellen coden.



Langsam glaube ich, du hast einfach keine Ahnung, weil du das noch nie gemacht hast.
Wenn man sich nicht für AWL interessiert, merkt man bei V5 fast nicht, dass man in SCL erst eine Quelle schreiben, die übersetzt und dann als Fast-"AWL" in die S7 lädt. 
Klar man muß aufpassen, dass man die Quelle immer mit in ein anderes Programm kopiert und das ist in TIA so nicht mehr nötig, der SCL-Editor von TIA ist ohnehin besser, was aber auch keine Kunst ist, bei dem vernachlässigten Siemens-SCL V5 - Teil von 1943! (Da haben wahrscheinlich noch Programmierer in Uniformen mitgearbeitet, denkt ich so manchmal)


----------



## bike (4 Juni 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> keine Angst, das pisst mich nicht an. Zwischen uns liegt da ein großer Fluß. Auf der einen Seite die, die auf vollsymbolisch umgeschaltet haben und auf der anderen die, die noch immer absolut denken.



Du hast dich vergessen, die jenigen die nicht denken.

Wie du dich im Ausland auf Baustellen bewähren kannst, ist mir absolut schleierhaft.
Mensch bist du intolerant und verbohrt.


bike


----------



## Perfektionist (4 Juni 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Du hast dich vergessen, die jenigen die nicht denken.
> 
> Wie du dich im Ausland auf Baustellen bewähren kannst, ist mir absolut schleierhaft.
> Mensch bist du intolerant und verbohrt.
> ...



dem entnehme ich, ich hab doch zu weit geworfen. Entschuldigung


----------



## Perfektionist (4 Juni 2013)

Ralle schrieb:


> Langsam glaube ich, du hast einfach keine Ahnung, weil du das noch nie gemacht hast.


spaßeshalber mal probiert. Aber ist doch mühsam, wenn ich nicht jedes Bit persönlich kenne und keine Unterstützung durch den Editor habe.

Gut, vielleicht ist das bei Anlagen mit hunderten IOs anders, da geht dann vielleicht auch mir die Phantasie für vernünftig lesbare Symbole aus und man macht dann tatsächlich nichts anderes, als alles irgendwie systematisch zu benennen. Bei meinen überschaubaren Maschinen gibt es allerdings maximal drei Bedienstellen, da gibt es dann eben "DI_Befehl_Start", "DI_Befehl_Start_BT2" und "DI_Befehl_Start_BT3". Wenn ich in TIAP "u start" eintippe, werden mir automatisch die Symbole angezeigt, die das Wort "Start" enthalten. Wo da die Klemmstelle sitzt ist mir ab dem Zeitpunkt egal, wenn die ZuLi fertig ist.


----------



## bike (4 Juni 2013)

Ralle schrieb:


> Langsam glaube ich, du hast einfach keine Ahnung, weil du das noch nie gemacht hast.
> Wenn man sich nicht für AWL interessiert, merkt man bei V5 fast nicht, dass man in SCL erst eine Quelle schreiben, die übersetzt und dann als Fast-"AWL" in die S7 lädt.



Hat der Herr nicht einmal erklärt er habe Hochsprachenprogrammierung gelernt?
Also wenn ich einen Sourcecode z.b: in C für ein Programm erstelle habe ich auch nur einen Editior.
Und wenn ich eine AWL Quelle schreibe, dann kenne ich meine Symbole und wenn ich keinen Syntaxfehler reinbringe kann ich problemlos übersetzen.

Ralle, sind wir zu weit weg vom Programmieren?
Dich nerven die Handhabung der neuen Software mit der es normaler Weise leicht werden sollte, wie mich auch, den anderen die Vergangeheit, die nicht nur schlecht gewesen sein kann.
Denn wir haben überlebt und auch gut gelebt.


bike


----------



## erzteufele (4 Juni 2013)

ich frag mal so aus reiner neugier seid ihr eigentlich alle serienmaschinenprogrammierer? 
da ich nur sondermaschinen mache lohnen sich quellen nicht wirklich ... klar hat man als den einen oder anderen baustein den man bei nem anderen projekt verwendet dann kopiert ich den halt des eine mal rüber aber quellen machen .. hmmm 

und im tiap finde ich es im moment sehr nervig wenn ich nur mal kurz auf die sps schauen muss wo es z.b. hängt weil eine fehlermeldung vergessen wurde das dauert immer eine gefühlte ewigkeit...

@bike du hast irgendwo geschrieben "ach wie gut das du (p..) die symbolische programmierung erfunden hast"... und weiter unten "ich muss hoffentlich nie ein programm von dir sehen" oder so  deswegen des mit dem das du es evnt. garnicht könntest  

und generell arbeite ich lieber mit v5.5 und nenne es vorallem nicht schon classic  sonnst könnte ich wahrscheinlich hier fast alle auch mit opa ansprechen *ROFL*


----------



## vollmi (4 Juni 2013)

erzteufele schrieb:


> ich frag mal so aus reiner neugier seid ihr eigentlich alle serienmaschinenprogrammierer?
> da ich nur sondermaschinen mache lohnen sich quellen nicht wirklich ... klar hat man als den einen oder anderen baustein den man bei nem anderen projekt verwendet dann kopiert ich den halt des eine mal rüber aber quellen machen .. hmmm



Quellen haben ihre Vorteile. Z.B. dass sie reine Textfiles darstellen können. Will heissen ich kann mit einem Excelmacro eine Quelle machen welche mir das gesamte Alarmhandling abnimmt, was ja n haufen Tipparbeit wäre.

Aber ich würde den Teufel tun und in einer AWL Quelle zu programmieren. Wo soll denn da der Vorteil liegen? Ich mag die Möglichkeit Netzwerke mit Rahmen markiert zu haben. Direkt mit F1 Hilfe zu einem Befehl zu kriegen, statt ne Beschreibung wie man einen AWL editor bedient. Etc.
Der Quelleneditor ist verglichen mit dem echten Bausteineditor sehr einschränkend, okay man kann fehlerhafte Bausteine speichern.

mfG René

mfG René


----------



## bike (4 Juni 2013)

Ich schreibe im Ultraedit meine Quellen und importiere diese dann.
Wenn dann beim kompilieren ein Symbol nicht bekannt ist, dann gibt es Mecker und wird dann richtig gestellt.

Wie macht ihr als Sondermaschinebauer es denn mit Versionen?
Immer aus irgendeinem Projekt etwas heraus kopieren?
Dann hat man doch auch zu tun bis alles konsistent ist.

Also  wir haben einer Verwaltung, damit eben jeder alles wieder findet und verwenden kann.
Klar kann man alles neu schreiben, doch dud datt nod? 
So ein kleiner Hinweis von mir.


bike


----------



## vollmi (4 Juni 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr als Sondermaschinebauer es denn mit Versionen?
> Immer aus irgendeinem Projekt etwas heraus kopieren?
> Dann hat man doch auch zu tun bis alles konsistent ist.



Versionen? Wir machen keine Versionen. Wir machen von Anfang an alles richtig so wie es sein muss. 

Ne Standardbausteine halten sich hier wirklich in Grenzen. Und so X_Y Kurvenbausteine sind schon so alt das da keiner mehr dran rumdoktert.

mfG René


----------



## erzteufele (4 Juni 2013)

Softwareversion 1.0 Funktioniert und fertig? bis die Maschine in 10-20 jahren verschrottet wird xD

Wir bauen ja nur für den Eigenbedarf in der Firma sind quasi eine produktionsfirma die aber ihren eigenen maschinenbau hat ;-)


----------



## Jochen Kühner (4 Juni 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Ich schreibe im Ultraedit meine Quellen und importiere diese dann.
> Wenn dann beim kompilieren ein Symbol nicht bekannt ist, dann gibt es Mecker und wird dann richtig gestellt.
> 
> Wie macht ihr als Sondermaschinebauer es denn mit Versionen?
> ...



Wie handhabt Ihr das denn mit der Versionsverwaltung? Wir wollen bei uns in der Firma am liebsten GIT einsetzen, sind uns aber über den Workflow noch nicht ganz klar.


----------



## bike (4 Juni 2013)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Wie handhabt Ihr das denn mit der Versionsverwaltung? Wir wollen bei uns in der Firma am liebsten GIT einsetzen, sind uns aber über den Workflow noch nicht ganz klar.



Wir verwenden seit einigen Jahren SVN.
Früher war es MKS. 
Die Handhabung ist / war  bei beiden Systemen einfach.
Wenn bin Dateien( *exe oder Bilder) archiviert werden sollen, muss man sich Regeln geben und an diese sich halten, sonst wird der Bestand zu groß und kann nur schwer gehandhabt werden. 

Aber wir verwenden es hauptsächlich für AWL Quellen, NC Programme und oder Sourcen von HMI, also VB oder C++, damit haben wir keine Probleme.

Zu GIT kann ich dir nichts schreiben, habe damit keine Erfahrung.
Denke mir aber schlechter als der Versionshund kann es nicht sein ;-)


bike


----------



## bike (4 Juni 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Versionen? Wir machen keine Versionen. Wir machen von Anfang an alles richtig so wie es sein muss.
> 
> Ne Standardbausteine halten sich hier wirklich in Grenzen. Und so X_Y Kurvenbausteine sind schon so alt das da keiner mehr dran rumdoktert.
> 
> mfG René




Schön für euch ;-)

Ich denke man kann auch Sondersoftware so strukturieren, dass man einiges wiederverwenden kann.
Rein symbolisch programmiert, müssen Funktionen für Ein-Ausschaltung, Betriebsarten, Meldungen Anzeigen usw...nur einmal programmiert werden.

Man kann ja darüber einmal nachdenken 

bike


----------



## Perfektionist (4 Juni 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Ich denke man kann auch Sondersoftware so strukturieren, dass man einiges wiederverwenden kann.
> Rein symbolisch programmiert, müssen Funktionen für Ein-Ausschaltung, Betriebsarten, Meldungen Anzeigen usw...nur einmal programmiert werden.


*ACK* ...mein Lebenselixier...



bike schrieb:


> Man kann ja darüber einmal nachdenken


wer ist dieser unpersönliche "man"? Du oder der Rest der Welt? Den Zahn hat mir eine Frau vor dreißig Jahren gezogen, meine Meinung (in Wahrheit Stereotype) durch eine anonyme Masse ("man") stützen zu wollen. Seitdem sind alle Wendungen mit "man" (man tut, man sollte, man muss, man tut nicht, man ...) rote Signalampeln für mich. Hat mir zu denken gegeben.

Das Leben nach Nicht-Stereotypen hat zwar mein Leben gewiss nicht einfacher, aber (bilde ich mir ein) interessanter gemacht.


----------



## vollmi (4 Juni 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Ich denke man kann auch Sondersoftware so strukturieren, dass man einiges wiederverwenden kann.
> Rein symbolisch programmiert, müssen Funktionen für Ein-Ausschaltung, Betriebsarten, Meldungen Anzeigen usw...nur einmal programmiert werden.
> 
> Man kann ja darüber einmal nachdenken



Bei mir rennst du hier offene Türen ein. 
Aber bei unserer Handvoll Programmierer ist das etwas schwierig. Vor allem weil die einen wirklich noch im S5 Jargon festgefahren sind und sowieso nix von Symbolik oder IEC wissen wollen, und ziehen ihre Merker/S7Timer/S7Counter Konstrukte einfach von Projekt zu Projekt (auch ne Art Standardisierung.

Nichtsdestotrotz schreibe ich die Programme im dafür vorgesehenen Editor. Und exportiere denn die Bausteine als Quellen. Aber ich schreibe keine Bausteine (ausgenommen SCL gezwungenermassen) im Quelleneditor oder Notepad++ (für Siemens) für andere Systeme schon.

mfG René


----------



## Jochen Kühner (4 Juni 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Wir verwenden seit einigen Jahren SVN.
> Früher war es MKS.
> Die Handhabung ist / war  bei beiden Systemen einfach.
> Wenn bin Dateien( *exe oder Bilder) archiviert werden sollen, muss man sich Regeln geben und an diese sich halten, sonst wird der Bestand zu groß und kann nur schwer gehandhabt werden.
> ...



Nee mit Git kenn Ich mich schon gut aus, Ich frage mich nur wie Ihr das mit den Programmieren Handhabt so das im SVN auch immer die aktuelle Version ist?
Ihr zieht die aktuellen Source Files vom Server, dann importiert Ihr Sie in Step7 dann ändert man was, dann muss man wieder comitten. Dazu muss Ich die Source Files wieder umkopieren etc...
Das ganze ist ja ziemlich umständlich, Ich hab ja auch mal angefangen ein Tool zu schreiben was mir Teile davon automatisiert, aber mir ist immer noch nicht klar wie das ganze ablaufen soll, und auch wies für die Programmierer nicht zu umständlich wird...


----------



## bike (5 Juni 2013)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Nee mit Git kenn Ich mich schon gut aus, Ich frage mich nur wie Ihr das mit den Programmieren Handhabt so das im SVN auch immer die aktuelle Version ist?
> Ihr zieht die aktuellen Source Files vom Server, dann importiert Ihr Sie in Step7 dann ändert man was, dann muss man wieder comitten. Dazu muss Ich die Source Files wieder umkopieren etc...
> Das ganze ist ja ziemlich umständlich, Ich hab ja auch mal angefangen ein Tool zu schreiben was mir Teile davon automatisiert, aber mir ist immer noch nicht klar wie das ganze ablaufen soll, und auch wies für die Programmierer nicht zu umständlich wird...



Auf unseren Rechner haben ein Repo.
Die Entsprechenden Teile werden ausgefasst.
Dann wird über die Kommandoschnittstelle die relevanten Teile in das neue Projekt geladen und dann die Änderungen auf Knopfdruck wieder aus Step7 in das Verzeichnis exportiert und bei Netzverbindung abgeglichen.


bike


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Dezember 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> aber wehe dir Perfekter wenn TIA nicht so gut ist, wie du schreibst ... Dann komm ich auch zumTreffen und hau's dir verbal um um die Ohren


So, fast 10 Jahre später habe ich mal eine Frage.
Seit 2014 hat man nichts mehr vom Perfektem gehört. Was habt ihr denn auf dem Treffen mit ihm gemacht? 🤕


----------



## NBerger (6 Januar 2023)

> Seit 2014 hat man nichts mehr vom Perfektem gehört. Was habt ihr denn auf dem Treffen mit ihm gemacht? 🤕



Warte noch 15 Jahre dann ist es verjährt


----------

